# echar los perros



## davkko

Hola companeros de lucha,
I'm currently geting my daily dose of trash TV en espanol: Casos de familia on the one and only Univision. OK grant it, it's not too trashy, it has more dialogue than fist fights and spitting. 
The situation is the following. There are 3 friends and 2 girls and somehow the gracious host is trying very hard to figure out who *echa los perros  *to whom.
What does *echar los perros  *mean and is it strictly a south american expression? 

Gracias a todos and suerte to all the amigos que se disputan por culpa de las viejas.


----------



## BasedowLives

my dictionary says

"to call out the cavalry"

"go all out to win"

says central america and mexico


----------



## RainWoman

Echar los perros a alguien = to tell sb off.
Regañar a alguien...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Eug and Rain's definitions are VERY different. I'd hate to confuse them . . .


----------



## surfin_bird

_Well, in Spain we also use this expression... I don't know how to translate it exactly: more or less....:when you're angry with somebody and you want to see him/her in a difficult situation... or give him/het what he/she deserves.... I hope you can understand what I mean ((if you throw somebody to dogs...I think the dogs won't be kind with him/ her )_


----------



## Eugens

ah, yo saqué la mía, porque pensé que sólo confundía las cosas


----------



## RainWoman

Mira lo que dice el diccionario de la RAE:
*echar, *o* soltar los perro**s *a alguien.
* 1.* frs. coloqs. Vituperarle, echarle una bronca.


----------



## Fernando

I agree with RainWoman. In Spain the usual meaning is what she has told. According to the RAE dicitionary:

echar, o soltar los ~s a alguien. 
 1. frs. coloqs. Vituperarle, echarle una bronca. 

The Eugens meaning is more appropiate for the sentence davkko heard. It makes sense in a metaphorical way: He/she wants to 'hunt' the other. I think I have never heard this expression with that meaning.


----------



## Eddie

This expression not only means _to tell somebody off_, it also means _to scold_.

Example: Mi madre me echó los perros en cuanto abrí la puerta.


----------



## Eugens

In Argentina, the expression "tirarle los galgos a alguien" means to be sexually attracted to someone. I even remember a time when there was a beer commercial which showed this expression in a very literal way. There was a boy in a club who fancied a girl and had some dogs tied with a rope and when he saw the girl he loosed the dogs... I don't know, I think the expression equals girls with a precious "prey" to be "hunted".


----------



## RainWoman

Es muy posible que esa expresión (echar los perros a alguien) en las Américas tenga un significado totalmente diferente al que tiene aquí en España.
Y por lo que dijo la persona de Argentina, encaja mucho más en el contexto del soap opera.


----------



## astronauta

Eugens is right, if the novela is Mexican (which propbably is, given you are in the USA) that means to flirt.

Yo le echo los perros a Ramon = I flirt with Ramon (le tiro los tejos (SP)


----------



## odelotj

Fernando, espero no te molestes pero 





> In Spain the usual meaning is what she has told.


 se dice,

what she has said.  Saludos!


----------



## Fernando

Al contrario. Gracias.


----------



## SusieQ

Well here in Guatemala as well as in Argentina when someone "te echa los perros" means that he or she is flirting with you.  Maybe the correct expression in english would be "wants to get into your pants" I think.


----------



## odelotj

Ja, que interesante susie, ya que cuando leí de principio esta pregunta, pensé que era como algunas están casadas y se han metido con otro hombre (o vise versa, los hombres casados con otras mujeres).  Bueno, no sé yo.


----------



## Whisky con ron

En Venezuela "echar los perros" es "flirtear"/"chat someone up"... nada de broncas!

Saludos


----------



## JESUS MARIA

Como te han comentado dos españoles, y un norteamericano, es regañar a alguien, echarle la broca.Los perros cuando no te conocen te ladran, y te demuestran que están enfadados contigo.Tiene su lógica..


----------



## Whisky con ron

... y como te han comentado al menos 4 latinoamericanos (una de ellas novelera), significa "cortejar".... 

Tú veras con cual te quedas, pero siendo la novela mexicana...

Saludos


----------



## JESUS MARIA

Me quedo con tu versión, es más amable.Sólo trataba de decir algo, que a mí me parecía muy claro.Disfrutáis más vosotros.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola.

Les confieso que me causa algo de gracia los diferentes significados que tiene la frase "echar los perros" en paises hispanos.

Aquí en Venezuela, "echar los perros" es flirtear (como ya otros han comentado".

Por ejemplo, "Jorge le echa los perros a Ana".

También se puede decir, "Jorge le está cayendo a Ana".

Saludos.


----------



## funnydeal

SusieQ said:
			
		

> *Well here in Guatemala as well as in Argentina when someone "te echa los perros" means that he or she is flirting with you.*  Maybe the correct expression in english would be "wants to get into your pants" I think.




It is the same in México


----------



## Reili

davkko said:
			
		

> Hola companeros de lucha,
> I'm currently geting my daily dose of trash TV en espanol: Casos de familia on the one and only Univision. OK grant it, it's not too trashy, it has more dialogue than fist fights and spitting.
> The situation is the following. There are 3 friends and 2 girls and somehow the gracious host is trying very hard to figure out who *echa los perros *to whom.
> What does *echar los perros *mean and is it strictly a south american expression?
> 
> Gracias a todos and suerte to all the amigos que se disputan por culpa de las viejas.


 

En México la frase "echar los perros a alguien" se usa para indicar que se pretende conquistar, principalmente a las chicas, con miradas, sonrisas, todo tipo de coqueteo abierto y descarado.


"Le voy a echar los perros a esa chavita, 'tá re guapa"


----------



## patrick_socal

En los varios paises donde hablamos inglés hay frases que significan una cosa allí y otra cosa aquí, decimos
"We are divided by a common language."
Creo que es similar con español.


----------



## Venezuelan Girl

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> ... y como te han comentado al menos 4 latinoamericanos (una de ellas novelera), significa "cortejar"....
> 
> Tú veras con cual te quedas, pero siendo la novela mexicana...
> 
> Saludos


 
Completamente de acuerdo contigo Whisky con Ron y Gustavo.. "Echarle los perros" a alguien, en Venezuela significa sencillamente "cortejar", "pretender", inclusive decimos "atacar" o "caerle", pero siempre en el sentido del flirteo.
Cuando nos referimos a una pelea la llamamos sencillamente asi: "pelea" o "entrarse a golpes", pero nunca "echar los perros"
Es interesante conocer estas diferencias en cada estado latinoamericano, porque vaya sorpresa podriamos llevarnos al usar nuestros propios slangs.. jajaja
Saludos a todos los venezolanos por aqui..


----------



## Gustavoang

Venezuelan Girl said:
			
		

> Cuando nos referimos a una pelea la llamamos sencillamente asi: "pelea" o "entrarse a golpes", pero nunca "echar los perros"


Otro sinónimo de "pelea" en Venezuela es una palabra *grosera* y *suena muy mal*. La voy a mencionar para que si la llegan a ver la reconozcan, no con la intención de que la usen. Esta palabra es "coñaza". Si la van a usar, _use it at your own risk_.

También he visto que usan la palabra "hecatombe" como sinónimo de "pelea", pero es muy rara y principalmente la usan mis abuelos. "Hecatombe" *no* es una grosería.



			
				Venezuelan Girl said:
			
		

> Saludos a todos los venezolanos por aqui..


Igual a tí desde Valencia!!


----------



## el guia

davkko said:
			
		

> Hola companeros de lucha,
> I'm currently geting my daily dose of trash TV en espanol: Casos de familia on the one and only Univision. OK granted, it's not too trashy, it has more dialogue than fist fights and spitting.
> The situation is the following. There are 3 friends and 2 girls and somehow the gracious host is trying very hard to figure out who *echa los perros *to whom.
> What does *echar los perros *mean and is it strictly a south american expression?
> 
> Gracias a todos and suerte to all the amigos que se disputan por culpa de las viejas.


regards,
el guia


----------



## Bolgui

Hola a todos.  No se trata de tener logica o no porque los modismos por lo general no tienen logica. Por lo que veo en España "echar los perros" tiene un significado negativo, pero en Argentina como en Venezuela tiene un significado positivo.  El español no es como el ingles que es igual en todos los paises donde se habla..En el caso de la novela, no se, habría que ver el contexto en el que la frase fue dicha.  Si la novela es venezolana, segurisimo que significa conquistar o enamorar a alguien. Cuidense!

Hi everyone.  When it comes to "slang" generally there´s not logic about it.  What I´ve seen so far, in Spain "echar los perros" has a negative meaning, but in Argentina and Venezuela it has a positive meaning.  Spanish is not like English language, what´s pretty much the same in every country which it´s spoken. In the case of the soap, I don´t know, I would´ve to watch the context which it has been told.  If the soap is venezuelan, the meaning is to flirt with somebody, fur sure. Take care!

Please correct my english in case I need it! Thank you!


----------



## Bolgui

Hola a todos. No se trata de tener logica o no porque los modismos por lo general no tienen logica. Por lo que veo en España "echar los perros" tiene un significado negativo, pero en Argentina como en Venezuela tiene un significado positivo. El español no es como el ingles que es igual en todos los paises donde se habla..En el caso de la novela, no se, habría que ver el contexto en el que la frase fue dicha. Si la novela es venezolana, segurisimo que significa conquistar o enamorar a alguien. Cuidense!

Hi everyone. When it comes to "slang" generally there´s not logic about it. What I´ve seen so far, in Spain "echar los perros" has a negative meaning, but in Argentina and Venezuela it has a positive meaning. Spanish is not like English language, what´s pretty much the same in every country which it´s spoken. In the case of the soap, I don´t know, I would´ve to watch the context which it has been told. If the soap is venezuelan, the meaning is to flirt with somebody, fur sure. Take care!

Please correct my english in case I need it! Thank you!


----------



## kate

Bueno en Colombia, echar los perros es una forma coloquial de decir que alguien le esta coqueteando, conquistando a alguien.  Por ejemplo, que le lleva flores, o que la invita a salir, etc.    Y cuando ya se le declara o se hace mas evidente la coqueteada, se dice que ya le echo los perros.


----------



## vbergen

In Colombia "echar los perros" means "to flirt", but is slang


----------



## DCPaco

to put the moves on someone...to *mack* on them...to work the magic...to hit on...


----------



## ghoti

DCPaco said:


> to put the moves on someone...to mac on them...to work the magic...to hit on...


 
To mac on them? That's a new one for me. Is it the same as "to put the make on them"? Where is it used? Thanks. (Not that I'll ever really need to know....  )


----------



## ghoti

And does anyone know the etymology of the phrase? It seems to me that if you wanted to flirt with someone, the last thing you'd want do to would be to "throw dogs." 

(Though about 70 years ago, "to put on the dog" in AE was to get all fancy, and I have no idea where that came from, either.)


----------



## Mate

ghoti said:


> And does anyone know the etymology of the phrase? It seems to me that if you wanted to flirt with someone, the last thing you'd want do to would be to "throw dogs."
> 
> (Though about 70 years ago, "to put on the dog" in AE was to get all fancy, and I have no idea where that came from, either.)


Creo que un compatriota mío en la pantalla anterior explicó que "tirar los galgos" (así es como lo decimos aquí) es una forma metafórica que relaciona la conquista del sexo débil (?) por parte del sexo fuerte (????????) con la obtención de una presa de caza.


----------



## borgonyon

Siempre he pensado que echar los perros tiene que ver con ir de cazería. Le echas los perros [en el sentido que se ha dicho en latinoamerica: piropear, coquetear, etc.] porque no le quieres dejar escape alguno. El rifle y la escopeta no son suficientes, tienes que soltar los perros, para que no se te vaya. No solo usabamos *echar los perros* cuando estabamos muy interesados en una muchacha sino que decíamos "está sobres" o "anda sobres", cuando el tipo ya era un descarado/desalmado y hasta la sacaba al cine, la llevaba a cenar, etc. El colmo era ir a visitarla a su casa con permiso de sus padres! Eso si era "estar sobres". Nunca en sentido sexual, solamente románticona la cosa, como quien dice por ahí… Así que ¡*sobres*! [a echar los perros].


----------



## ghoti

Mateamargo said:


> Creo que un compatriota mío en la pantalla anterior explicó que "tirar los galgos" (así es como lo decimos aquí) es una forma metafórica que relaciona la conquista del sexo débil (?) por parte del sexo fuerte (????????) con la obtención de una presa de caza.


 
Bueno, como decimos, "too much information"!

Un saludo del sexo débil (also as we say, "as if")!


----------



## DCPaco

ghoti said:


> To mac on them? That's a new one for me. Is it the same as "to put the make on them"? Where is it used? Thanks. (Not that I'll ever really need to know....  )


 
Sorry, the word is mac*k*...I have chronically faulty spelling unless I'm hypercorrective.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mack

As for use and geographic location:  I've taught in south Texas and my students used it there and I've taught in the mid-Atlantic and my students have used it there as well.


----------



## ghoti

Wow. I guess I'll have to check out urbandictionary more often. I seem to be hopelessly out of touch!


----------



## aurilla

En EU "echarle los perros" o "sick the dogs on him / her" significa que va a enviar un grupo para que le caiga a golpes / le haga daño a su reputación / vire la opinión de otros en su contra. 

En este contexto "to sick" significa "ordenar que ataque"


----------



## aurilla

ghoti said:


> And does anyone know the etymology of the phrase? It seems to me that if you wanted to flirt with someone, the last thing you'd want do to would be to "throw dogs."
> 
> (Though about 70 years ago, "to put on the dog" in AE was to get all fancy, and I have no idea where that came from, either.)


 

This may seem a little vulgar, but it refers to the persistent and undivided attention (one-track mindedness) of male dogs when they are after a bitch (and I mean female dog) in heat.


----------



## Mate

aurilla said:


> En EU "echarle los perros" o "sick the dogs on him / her" significa que va a enviar un grupo para que le caiga a golpes / le haga daño a su reputación / vire la opinión de otros en su contra.
> 
> En este contexto "to sick" significa "ordenar que ataque"


Interesante. Me podés enviar un PM con las coordenadas de esos "thugs"?
Tengo que resolver un par de cuestiones pendientes y no quiero ensuciarme las manos .

Saludos bromistas - Mate


----------



## gotitadeleche

aurilla said:


> En EU "echarle los perros" o "sick the dogs on him / her" significa que va a enviar un grupo para que le caiga a golpes / le haga daño a su reputación / vire la opinión de otros en su contra.
> 
> En este contexto "to sick" significa "ordenar que ataque"




sick  

sic  

*sic  *
A verb 
 1  sic, set

   urge a dog to attack someone


----------



## _Asha_

Tengo mucho tiempo usando estos foros para averiguar cosas, pero este post en especial necesito contestarlo.

"Echar los perros" es una expresión muuuuuuuuuy venezolana y todos los sinónimos que se me vienen a la mente para traducirlo siguen siendo slang... "caerle a alguien",o "estar pendiente de alguien". 

Es cuando alguien gusta de otra persona y quiere tener algo con ella, puede ser algo serio, como un noviazgo, o puede ser mera atracción sexual.

Creo que lo más cercano de lo que han dicho es "Flirting", pero realmente sería como "He/She is interested in you, and he/she is doing something about it" porque el "doing something" es lo más importante! jajajajjajajaja

Listo! mi conscincia está tranquila! je je je


----------

